# My little town just got 4g



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't believe it is in waynesboro VA. Now I can watchable Netflix with no more buffering lol.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Lucky. There are zero LTE markets in Montana.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

My town has 4g but it's very low signal anywhere in town. but at my house I get 4 full bars of 4g.I live near a high school and I think a tower is right down the road from me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Where I was at in town the signal was pretty strong to about 10
Miles out then it went to 3g.now I know why we had no data signal the other morning for 6 hours.

Up and down is about 10 Meg so not to bad.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jwa0042 (Nov 20, 2011)

My home town, Tullahoma TN, has it also and it's not even on their list of cities, or anywhere near one. I'm not complaining though lol.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Same here and they must of been testing the system. They turned it off. So atleast I know its in place and fully operational









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Droidx316 said:


> My town has 4g but it's very low signal anywhere in town. but at my house I get 4 full bars of 4g.I live near a high school and I think a tower is right down the road from me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stop complaining... no 4g within 3 hours of driving from where I live


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

[sup]Congrats. My town is RIGHT NOXT DOOR to the headquarters in basking ridge NJ and we have SQUAT.







[/sup]


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Same here and they must of been testing the system. They turned it off. So atleast I know its in place and fully operational
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PS.. they did that here too. question.. why would they turn it off? seems like total stupidity to me.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> PS.. they did that here too. question.. why would they turn it off? seems like total stupidity to me.


Run tests of how well it withstood the usage? Diagnostics? Seems dumb to me, also but hey, I go to college in a town with a University and 2 community colleges, and we don't have 4G. Three towns, 25 minutes North, 30 minutes west, and 50 minutes east all have 4G. Maybe we will get coverage when they expand those zones.

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

We got super fast 4g in San Francisco!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

We just got it yesterday in macon Ga. Haven't been able to see how far the range is on it yet, but I'm just happy its finally here!


----------

